# Pero (al inicio de un párrafo)



## Graffito

El uso de "pero" implica la contraposición de algo anteriormente dicho. Por lo tanto, lo más común es usarlo después de coma, punto y coma o punto y seguido. ¿Se podría usar un "pero" al inicio de un párrafo en contraposición con el párrafo anterior?

Gracias.


----------



## Rayines

Sí, se podría; se lo ve en textos literarios.


----------



## litelchau

Se puede usar sin problemas.


----------



## Mangato

Sin problema alguno, incluso después de puntos supensivos


----------



## Graffito

Muchas gracias, es lo que yo pensaba.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por cuestiones de estilo hay quienes no usan pero o y al empezar un párrafo (e incluso una oración); a mí me parece correcto.


----------



## Mirelia

Resucito esta consulta ya antigua porque un corrector de editorial, sumamente avezado, sostiene que de ninguna manera se puede iniciar una oración con "Pero". Según él, eso sería galicismo, italianismo o no sé qué más. Como traduzco bastante para esa editorial, a fin de darle menos oportunidades de meter tachaduras y correcciones en mis trabajos, últimamente he decidido eliminar ese "pero" inicial siempre que puedo. De todas formas, haber hallado esto en este foro me dará más y mejores argumentos para intentar disuadirlo. ¿No les parece? 

El estilo y la elegancia de la escritura son otro asunto, creo.


----------



## chileno

Pregúntale sobre "Sin embargo, ..."


----------



## ErOtto

chileno said:


> Pregúntale sobre "Sin embargo, ..."


 
O sobre _no obstante, por el contrario, en cambio... _


----------



## Mirelia

Claro, Chileno y Erotto, esas son alternativas posibles... que el corrector al que aludí *me impone*. 

Quizá no me expliqué bien, ahora formulo claramente la pregunta: ¿Es *incorrecto *iniciar una oración con "Pero"?


----------



## Erreconerre

Graffito said:


> El uso de "pero" implica la contraposición de algo anteriormente dicho. Por lo tanto, lo más común es usarlo después de coma, punto y coma o punto y seguido. ¿Se podría usar un "pero" al inicio de un párrafo en contraposición con el párrafo anterior?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Yo creo que no es incorrecto cuando se ha planteado el antecedente en una oración anterior. Así si es posible iniciar la oración con un _pero_.

Pero iniciar el planteamiento de una idea, sin un antecedente previo es algo que no me parece adecuado, y tal vez ni siquiera sea inteligible.


----------



## Peón

A mí no me parece correcto  un "pero" iniciando un párrafo. La máxima distancia con el antecedente sería un punto y seguido, pero no más. Curiosamente (y no sé por qué), no tengo esos pruritos con "no obstante" o "sin embargo". ¿Será porque estas expresiones tienen dos palabras? (Pero veo que que en esta opinión sólo me acompaña el corrector maldito). 

Saludos


----------



## Jonno

... y Erreconerre refuerza lo que dice iniciando un párrafo con "Pero"


----------



## Peón

Jonno said:


> ... y Erreconerre refuerza lo que dice iniciando un párrafo con "Pero"



Cierto, pero en ese caso yo lo hubiese puesto después de un punto y seguido. Y si pretendiera aislar esa oración de las anteriores, es decir, si  la escribiera sin ese antencedente, eliminaría el "pero". Pero son opiniones y estilos, claro. Supongo que tiene que ver con la "respiración", el  estilo y el momento de cada uno, más que con reglas fijas. 

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Si se puede usar _pero_ en lugar de _sin embargo_, no veo por qué no se puede usar al inicio de un párrafo.
Cuando _pero_ tiene función de conector y no de simple conjunción, me parece que sí podría iniciar un párrafo.

Saludos


----------



## ErOtto

Mirelia said:


> Claro, Chileno y Erotto, esas son alternativas posibles... que el corrector al que aludí *me impone*.
> 
> Quizá no me expliqué bien, ahora formulo claramente la pregunta: ¿Es *incorrecto *iniciar una oración con "Pero"?


 
Pienso que no es incorrecto en determinados casos, como bien dice flljob:



flljob said:


> Si se puede usar _pero_ en lugar de _sin embargo_, no veo por qué no se puede usar al inicio de un párrafo.
> Cuando _pero_ tiene función de conector y no de simple conjunción, me parece que sí podría iniciar un párrafo.


 
De hecho, es bastante frecuente verlo (sin que de tirria) en textos técnicos, puesto que _por aquello de la legibilidad_, se suelen usar párrafos cortos y, en ocasiones, no queda más remedio que usar un _pero_ o un _sin embargo _o un _por el contrario _al comienzo del siguiente, ya que el este suele introducir la excepción a la explicación anterior (no se si me explico ).

Pero,  entiendo que haya gente reacia a este uso. 
(Si esta frase comenzara con _*sin embargo*_, pienso que a nadie le sonaría mal ).

Saludos
Er


----------



## Bloodsun

ErOtto said:


> Pero,  entiendo que haya gente reacia a este uso.
> (Si esta frase comenzara con _*sin embargo*_, pienso que a nadie le sonaría mal ).



A mí no me suena mal, para nada. Pienso que puede iniciarse un párrafo con *pero* sin problemas (siempre que se contraponga un concepto a una idea previa).

Acerca de ese corrector editorial, sin duda es tan vacío de estilo que no puede reconocerlo en otras personas, y mucho menos aceptarlo.


Saludos.


----------



## chileno

Bloodsun said:


> A mí no me suena mal, para nada. Pienso que puede iniciarse un párrafo con *pero* sin problemas (siempre que se contraponga un concepto a una idea previa).
> 
> Acerca de ese corrector editorial, sin duda es tan vacío de estilo que no puede reconocerlo en otras personas, y mucho menos aceptarlo.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Creo que le estás poniendo muchos *peros* a la cuestión....

Pero, siempre habrán sandías para el postre. 


(perdón, no pude resistir)


----------



## Pinairun

Mirelia said:


> ¿Es *incorrecto *iniciar una oración con "Pero"?


 
Si nos atenemos a este artículo del DPD, creo que no:



> c) Se escribe punto y coma delante de *conectores de sentido adversativo, concesivo o consecutivo*, como _*pero*, mas, aunque, sin embargo, por tanto, por consiguiente,_ etc., cuando las oraciones que encabezan tienen cierta longitud: _Los jugadores se entrenaron intensamente durante todo el mes; sin embargo, los resultados no fueron los que el entrenador esperaba._
> *Si el período encabezado por la conjunción* es corto, se usa la coma; y si* tiene una extensión considerable, es mejor utilizar el punto y seguido:*
> _Vendrá, pero tarde_.
> _Este año han sido muy escasos los días en que ha llovido desde que se sembraron los campos. Por consiguiente, lo esperable es que haya malas cosechas y que los agricultores se vean obligados a solicitar ayudas gubernamentales._


----------



## Mirelia

Agradezco muchísimo a todos. Uno más otro fueron desplegando el tema en sus principales matices. (Y me dieron más de un argumento para sugerir al corrector ) 

Además, me alegra haber introducido en este foro una cuestión que resultó interesante para muchos (ah, la palabra "cuestión": bien merece su hilo aparte).


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Pero ¿ qué haces?
Pero ¿ tu no estabas de viaje?
Pero como se te ocurre decir esas cosas.
etc...


----------



## chileno

Mirelia said:


> Agradezco muchísimo a todos. Uno más otro fueron desplegando el tema en sus principales matices. (Y me dieron más de un argumento para sugerir al corrector )
> 
> Además, me alegra haber introducido en este foro una cuestión que resultó interesante para muchos (ah, la palabra "cuestión": bien merece su hilo aparte).



Sí, gracias por lo que a mí me concierne. Y tampoco, nadie quiso "corregirme" en mi último mensaje. En todo caso iba dirigido a los que el castellano no es su idioma nativo... trato de generar preguntas.  Fallo miserablemente.


----------



## Bloodsun

las cosas facilitas said:


> Pero ¿ qué haces?
> Pero ¿ tu no estabas de viaje?
> Pero como se te ocurre decir esas cosas.
> etc...



En tus ejemplos se está haciendo otro uso de la palabra *pero*. Del DRAE:


> pero3.
> (Del lat. per hoc).
> 1. conj. advers. U. para contraponer a un concepto otro diverso o ampliativo del anterior. El dinero hace ricos a los hombres, pero no dichosos. Le injurié con efecto, pero él primero me había injuriado a mí.
> 2. conj. advers. U. a principio de cláusula sin referirse a otra anterior, para dar énfasis o fuerza de expresión a lo que se dice. Pero ¿dónde vas a meter tantos libros? Pero ¡qué hermosa noche!



Tus ejemplos corresponden a la segunda acepción. Y según entendí, estábamos hablando de la primera. 


Saludos.


----------



## Peón

las cosas facilitas said:


> Pero ¿ qué haces?
> Pero ¿ tu no estabas de viaje?
> Pero como se te ocurre decir esas cosas.
> etc...




Al igual que Bloodsun pienso que la consulta se refería a la primera acepción. COn respecto al "pero" en los diálogos no tengo dudas acerca de su procedencia como inicio del párrafo.
Saludos


----------



## flljob

Un ejemplo de Azorín:
...su espíritu ha pasado hace ya muchos años; sólo los palacios, las torres, los tejadillos, las veletas, los escudos, los anchos aleros, las rejas y los balcones saledizos, los ábsides, perduran en un ambiente que no es el suyo…
       Pero en León no sucede nada de esto: no os encantan en la vieja ciudad sus monumentos; los palacios son raros; las calles están formadas por casas sencillas, pobres; si se exceptúa la Catedral, nada hay aquí que no encontremos...

Tomado de _España. _


----------



## Peón

En contra de mi opinión respecto del "pero" a comienzo del párrafo, he encontrado esta traducción de Dostoievki (claro que vale más la cita de flljob, viniendo de un escritor español) que usa diferentes "peros":

"Matrioscha no gritaba, probablemente porque yo estaba adelante; *pero* a cada golpe sollozaba de un modo especial. Después estuvo llorando una hora.​ *Pero* antes había ocurrido lo siguiente: ....."

_La confesión de Stavroguin_

     También en la  traducción de un cuento de Nabokov:

              "Lo que realmente vemos luego es al general.....que desaparecida toda indolencia, salta sobre una montura, aparece sobre un instante a la altura del cielo, sobre su corcel de cría, y, se precipita en un ataque desenfrenado.
*Pero* lo inesperado es lo infrarrojo en el espectro del arte."

_El productor asistente_

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Los ejemplos que das, Peón, concuerdan con la lúcida explicación que da Erreconerre con la que estoy de acuerdo: el uso de _pero_ al comienzo de una frase es legítimo si existe un antecedente.

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

Aviador said:


> Los ejemplos que das, Peón, concuerdan con la lúcida explicación que da Erreconerre con la que estoy de acuerdo: el uso de _pero_ al comienzo de una frase es legítimo si existe un antecedente.
> 
> Saludos.



Parece que sí, nomás. 
(Espero que lo de "lúcida" -que de verdad lo es- no sea un elegante antónimo
de la mía )

Saludos.


----------



## Mirelia

Súper útiles todos los comentarios (lenguaje bien argentino éste, no sé si se habrá notado). Ahora bien (¿pero?), me pregunto: ¿alguno de los coforeros podrá aportar un caso de oración iniciada con "pero" en la que esta palabra no funcione, exactamente, como conjunción adversativa? 
Será de agradecer hallar, o inventar, semejante rareza. Pero bueno, casos no deben faltar (como el de la presente ultimísima frase)


----------



## ErOtto

Mirelia said:


> ¿alguno de los coforeros podrá aportar un caso de oración iniciada con "pero" en la que esta palabra no funcione, exactamente, como conjunción adversativa?


 
Pero estaría bien que alguno/a pudiera aportarla. 
¿O funciona _exactamente_ como conjunción adversativa en la frase anterior?


----------



## flljob

Mirelia said:


> Súper útiles todos los comentarios (lenguaje bien argentino éste, no sé si se habrá notado). Ahora bien (¿pero?), me pregunto: ¿alguno de los coforeros podrá aportar un caso de oración iniciada con "pero" en la que esta palabra no funcione, exactamente, como conjunción adversativa?
> Será de agradecer hallar, o inventar, semejante rareza. Pero bueno, casos no deben faltar (como el de la presente ultimísima frase)


 
Pero es que lo que pides es imposible.


----------



## chileno

... me dejan ustedes anodadado.


----------

